

Bernini: He Had the Touch - pepys
http://www.nybooks.com/articles/archives/2015/jun/04/bernini-he-had-touch/

======
ddp
In practical terms, you owe it to yourself to go see some of Bernini's best
works at the Borghese Gallery in Rome:
[http://www.galleriaborghese.it](http://www.galleriaborghese.it) .
Reservations can be made in advance on their web site.

